# How old is my giant frame and groupset??



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

This is my first bike and I got it on CL, 600 miles into it, I'm happy with it for a first bike, I'm just trying to find out how old the frame is and how old ultegra 6500 groupset is

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...359463_100002527120744_319150_428653579_n.jpg

It says tcr zero on the frame and on the side slaluxx 6000 series

thanks:thumbsup:


----------

